
Adaptation decay has sucked the meaning out of “A Christmas Carol” - fanf2
https://twitter.com/kara_dreamer/status/1079428952223961088
======
6cd6beb
The user is losing a fight against the format; this post is an absolute chore
to read.

The author account is such a spot-on display of the SJW stereotype that I'm
not sure this post isn't a joke.

------
dentemple
How I wish this was presented in blog post form instead

------
lovich
Why do people continue to use Twitter for long form dialogue like this?

A few chained tweets maybe, but this looks to be 10s of tweets with Twitter's
UI sticking in between every few sentences. It makes nearly and lengthy
discussion unreadable

------
stolenmerch
Writer skips over a dozen or more adaptations that present the original
version with the same brutal depictions of poverty and wealth. They seem a
little too thirsty for a contrarian anti-capitalist view and should have spent
more time actually doing comparative analysis. Instead, this slog of a twitter
thread is a weird takedown of the 1999 version as if the 20 year-old Patrick
Stewart movie was all the buzz this Christmas season. This is what Twitter is
for, so more power to them I guess. However, I found it to be annoyingly
strident in it's presentation of an already very mainstream view -- namely
that some Christmas movies are too sentimental and saccharine.

